# Links in ein Applet



## Currios (26. Dez 2007)

Hi,
Kann mir einer sagen wie man ein Link in einen Applet einbaut. So dass wenn man im Applet auf den Link klickt sich eine neues Browserfenster mit der Webseite aufruft.
Vielen Dank


----------



## Wildcard (26. Dez 2007)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/applet/AppletContext.html#showDocument(java.net.URL,%20java.lang.String)


----------



## Currios (26. Dez 2007)

Dankeschoen


----------



## Prusik (26. Dez 2007)

so, ich hänge noch eine frage an... 

und wenn jetzt ein Applet ein JFrame öffnet, wie gehts dort, also ein neues Browserfenster zu öffnen - oder muss ich da einfach den Standartbrowser öffnen lassen?


----------



## SebiB90 (26. Dez 2007)

ich würd dem JFrame einfach die instanz des applets übergeben und dann einfach die gleiche methode wieder nutzen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Dez 2007)

SebiB90 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich würd dem JFrame einfach die instanz des applets übergeben und dann einfach die gleiche methode wieder nutzen.


Das geht nicht, weil der Inhalt eines Applets nicht eine Webseite ist, sondern das Applet als Inhalt einer Webseite auftritt. Somit wird also keine Webseite geladen.

Das wäre dann so möglich: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=685


----------



## SebiB90 (26. Dez 2007)

aber funktioniert das überhaupt?
weil es werden ja auf dateien auf dem rechner zugegriffen.
gibts da keine secruity exception weil es ein applet ist?


----------



## zilti (15. Jan 2008)

this.getAppletContext.showDocument(address, target)
address ist vom Typ URL. target ist vom Typ String und von den Möglichkeiten identisch mit dem Target von <a> in HTML.


----------



## Angel4585 (18. Jan 2008)

Darf ich dazu auch en Frage anhängen?
ich mach mal:

Ich habe ein JLabel mit dem Text 

```
<html>[url="http://www.syncronaut.de"]Hier gehts zur Website des SyncroNaut[/url]</html>"
```

Das wird auch schön als Link dargestellt, der Mauszeiger ändert sich auch wenn ich drüber fahr, aber jetzt möchte ich, dass bei einem Klick auf den Link auch ein Browserfenster aufgeht und direkt auf die Seite springt.

Wird da ein Ereignis ausgelöst mit dem ich arbeiten kann??


----------



## zilti (18. Jan 2008)

du must einen LinkListener anfügen.


----------

